#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Risk Solver Platform for Excel from Frontline Systems

## schicklgruber

Hello there,



would anybody from this forum know where I could find a Risk Solver Platform application for Excel with permanent licence? 

Risk Solver Platform is an Excel optimizer designed by Frontline Systems to handle every type and size of conventional optimization problem. It can solve linear and nonlinear models up to 40 times larger than the Excel Solver. It basicaly turns your basic Excel into a very performant Optimizer, suited for processing plant optimization. According to the functionality it's goes under the name of Risk Solver Platform, Premium Solver Pro or some other variation on those words.

If anybody could help me with this it'd be a great help to me. My e-mail for this forum is adi.schicklgruber@yahoo.com.

Regards,

A. SchicklgruberSee More: Risk Solver Platform for Excel from Frontline Systems

----------

